# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Casse-tte [Sources]

## jca

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouveau code source  tlcharger : Casse-tte.

Voici un petit casse-tte o il s'agit de deviner quelle rgle rgit le passage d'une ligne  l'autre.



Dans l'exemple ci-dessus, la rponse est la suivante : par exemple, pour trouver le contenu de la 5me ligne il suffit d'numrer ce qui se trouve sur la 4me ligne. A savoir "1 1, suivi de 1 2, suivi de 2 1".
Tlchargez l'excutable.
 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

